# Plant question/ID



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

I have this plant that I bought at the DRAS auction. I totally lost the label and have no idea what its called. If someone could identify it, I would greatly appreciate it.
For reference, the tank its in is a 90 gal with quad t5ho and CO2. Minimal ferts.

Also, it has started to sprout flowers! Is this exciting or common?
Is this how the plant propagates? It appears to be growing new leaves.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

it looks like a sword.
ive had species similar to that, could be;

echinodorus ozelot

the red blotches look very similar.

the flowers are usually common, but if you can propagate plantelets, congrats!
free plants are always nice lol.

good luck


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

i agre, looks like an ozelot sword


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Just fyi, flowering while being grown submerged is not as common as flowering when being grown emersed. But they can form plantlets on the flower shoot, so be careful of it and try to keep it submerged, so it will grow plantlets for you. Plantlets will form at differing speeds, but should not be removed from the parent plant until they're at least 3 inches long, and the shoot is likely to produce more at the growing tip even if the ones closest to the parent are big enough to take off. So don't be in in too big a hurry to remove any plantlets you may get. In habitat, these plants grow emersed about half the year, when they normally flower and are submersed the other half of the year, but they can be grown either way all the time.


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

Snazzy. 

Thanks for the ID and info guys.

I upon closer inspection there are about 3 other shoots heading to the surface to flower. I guess that in a few months will have some for sale as i clearly have no more space for another plant that size.
Anyone interested?


----------

